# What are you making?



## coriander (Feb 12, 2011)

I tried to see if there was a thread on what people are currently making, or have made recently, or are planning on making, and I couldn't find one!
(If there is, then I am sorry for being a lowly noob )

So! What are you making/baking/cooking right now? What did you make recently? AND, what is on your wishlist of recipes?
...Yes, I do have a recipe wishlist of sorts. Shh!

In any case, I will start things off! I am in the process of making these Cinnamon Raisin Pull-Apart Muffins (sans raisins). Here's a pic from the source (which I had to crop so it would upload, grr): 

View attachment muffinscropped.jpg


----------



## shuefly pie (Feb 12, 2011)

It's funny you're making a cinnamon - pull apart- breakfast pastry - type thing, because I am too.

My challenge?

Cinnamon roll deliciousness, sans yeast and gluten.

My first test batch will be out within the next 8 minutes...

*cross fingers*


----------



## Brenda (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/fleur-de-sel-caramels-recipe/index.html

They came out creamy and wonderful. Totally worth the effort to make candy at home.


----------



## coriander (Feb 12, 2011)

shuefly pie said:


> It's funny you're making a cinnamon - pull apart- breakfast pastry - type thing, because I am too.
> 
> My challenge?
> 
> ...



Ooh, that does sound like a challenge. I hope they turn out well!

As for mine, they came out as a bunch of sugar-crusted turds. :blush: I have zero experience making breads, and that's probably why. 




> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/i...ipe/index.html
> 
> They came out creamy and wonderful. Totally worth the effort to make candy at home.



Hehe, these are totally on my wishlist! I don't have the same recipe, but I think I might try yours instead! :eat2:


----------



## shinyapple (Feb 12, 2011)

shuefly, are you familiar with Gluten Free Girl? Her website has some amazing recipes and tons of info on cooking and baking gluten free. Her husband is also a chef and has altered his way of cooking to her dietary needs. If you haven't seen it, check her out. I heart them. 

http://glutenfreegirl.com/



shuefly pie said:


> It's funny you're making a cinnamon - pull apart- breakfast pastry - type thing, because I am too.
> 
> My challenge?
> 
> ...


----------



## shuefly pie (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks a bunch for that link! I can't wait to see what kind of crazy, kooky, gluten-free trouble I can get into now.


----------



## coriander (Feb 14, 2011)

Guess what? I made a pie!
It was for um, a pie party (yeah, I'm not even joking) that my friend was having. I used this recipe for Black Licorice Creme Brulee Tarts. I pretty much butchered the recipe in transforming it into a pie, but those that loved licorice, loved it a LOT. 
Here's a pic from the source (because I do like pictures of attractive foods):


----------



## EMH1701 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm planning on making creamed peas this weekend.


----------



## coriander (Feb 19, 2011)

EMH1701 said:


> I'm planning on making creamed peas this weekend.



I've never heard of creamed peas! Does it taste anything like split pea soup?


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 19, 2011)

Creamed Peas






Sometimes I'll add some sliced or diced cooked red potato to this dish.


----------



## coriander (Feb 19, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Creamed Peas
> 
> http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/4877/creamedpeas.jpg[/IMG
> 
> ...


----------



## jcas50 (Feb 19, 2011)

i am making lobster mac and cheese. i used 8 oz rigatoni, 6 oz frozen lobster claw and knuckle meat, 1 cup sharp cheddar. Boiled the mac, made a roux, then a white sauce, put the lobster meat in a bowl, flaked it added 2 tsp lemon juice. put 1/2 cup of sauce over the mac, added the shredded cheddar, a tsp of dry mustard. put the mac in a baking dish topped w the lobster and the rest of the sauce. 
baked at 350 for 30 min. Plated w cooked peas, YUM!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 19, 2011)

I made Chorizo-Potato-Egg-Cheese (and Cholula) breakfast burritos, and while I didn't get a picture of them, they looked alot like these critters:


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 19, 2011)

A long time ago, on a board named.. Dimensions.. I posted a picture of Snickers Fudge. I can't find it now, but here is a recipe for Snickers Squares.

I almost posted the recipe on the February Foodee Challenge, but it looks so hard to make, I doubt I'd have the patience (and time) to make it.. But I really want to make it right.. NOW.


----------



## coriander (Feb 19, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> A long time ago, on a board named.. Dimensions.. I posted a picture of Snickers Fudge. I can't find it now, but here is a recipe for Snickers Squares.
> 
> I almost posted the recipe on the February Foodee Challenge, but it looks so hard to make, I doubt I'd have the patience (and time) to make it.. But I really want to make it right.. NOW.



That's a cool idea.  I checked out the link though, and the name of the site is "The Best Mom on the Block". My first reaction was, "Really? Who the eff are you, lady?" I'm not even a parent and so I really shouldn't feel the need to get defensive, but...I just thought I'd share that little tidbit! 

P.S. I am totally sorry if that's your mother's website. LOL.  Okay, I'll stop 
now. 

/derail


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 20, 2011)

coriander said:


> That's a cool idea.  I checked out the link though, and the name of the site is "The Best Mom on the Block". My first reaction was, "Really? Who the eff are you, lady?" I'm not even a parent and so I really shouldn't feel the need to get defensive, but...I just thought I'd share that little tidbit!
> 
> P.S. I am totally sorry if that's your mother's website. LOL.  Okay, I'll stop
> now.
> ...



LOL.. no not my Mom.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 20, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Creamed Peas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My mom used to make these. Nummy!

Right now I am frying bacon and have soaked some beans overnight; will make homemade baked beans this afternoon and let them make the house smell good while the storm rages outside.


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 20, 2011)

Hmm those peas look good. Think I will make some pea dumplings today.. Yum


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 20, 2011)

Since my local market is having a "Buon Appetito" sale with all things Italian, that is what we will be eating this week.

Tonight it will be Italian sausage with onion and peppers on long rolls.

Tomorrow nite (and hopefully Tuesday with leftovers) is lasagna with a layer of lovingly cooked baby portabellas and onions, with salad on the side.

Wednesday night is make your own pizza. With pre-made pizza crust (hey I'm no saint), mushrooms, onions, pepperoni and shaved parmesan, and of course mootz and sauce.

Thursday will be baked ziti with lots of cheese and sausage on the side. I am guessing that we will include garlic bread because I have discovered my sister's hidden talent (which is incredible garlic bread) and I am sure there will be leftovers for Friday.

And Saturday nite is takeout nite at my house. I am sure that it won't be Italian. So far I am thinking Cuban since we discovered a local place that is just incredible. Or if I win the lottery, Sushi.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 20, 2011)

making mini crustless quiches for the week with bacon, sausage, onion and mushrooms.

Also cooking some smoked sausage to go along with it for the week.


----------



## one2one (Feb 20, 2011)

Today I made chicken stock and D A Bunny's Fudge Filled Bars. I'm also poaching salmon to go with tomato and cucumber cous cous for a couple lunches this week. Then I'm sectioning a couple blood oranges to go with a yummy vinaigrette, steamed beets and greens for a salad.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 24, 2011)

one2one said:


> Today I made chicken stock and D A Bunny's Fudge Filled Bars. I'm also poaching salmon to go with tomato and cucumber cous cous for a couple lunches this week. Then I'm sectioning a couple blood oranges to go with a yummy vinaigrette, steamed beets and greens for a salad.



First, did you like them? Second, I would eat the whole menu. Love salmon and everything else listed.


----------



## one2one (Feb 27, 2011)

D_A_Bunny said:


> First, did you like them? Second, I would eat the whole menu. Love salmon and everything else listed.



I loved them! Partly because they're so versatile and mostly because they're yummy.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 2, 2011)

one2one said:


> I loved them! Partly because they're so versatile and mostly because they're yummy.



I am glad that you liked them. I don't make them as often because we just inhale them.


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 13, 2011)

White choc chip and candy cookies. 


I mixed some crushed up clinkers in with the cookie dough. Deliciousness ensued. 



View attachment 91284
View attachment 91285


----------



## dudley100 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yesterday, I slow cooked some beef skirt with garlic and cayenne pepper in chicken stock. Left it overnight (it will only improve) and tonight I'm making Roast Beef Po Boys. This is me and my wife's favourite sandwich now. I try to be as authentic as possible, French bread, mayonnaise, shredded lettuce and debris gravy. 

I love this style of Louisiana/Cajun cooking. We knock up different types of Jambalaya in the deli, a massive seller. Does anyone else have any other recipes from this area/style?


----------



## EMH1701 (Mar 16, 2011)

I am planning on making some sugar cookies for my grandma's birthday this weekend. The recipe is from Joy of Cooking.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm making the Pioneer Woman's Spicy Dr. Pepper Shredded Pork. 







I had to go to two stores to get chipotle peppers in adobo, but at least the Dr. Pepper was easy to find! I'm going to have it with multigrain tortillas with whole beans, greek yogurt, and salsa. I probably should've gotten some avocado but oh well. I was in a hurry.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 27, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> I'm making the Pioneer Woman's Spicy Dr. Pepper Shredded Pork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's an great recipe, great food blog, and anything with Dr. Pepper is doubly great! I'd rep you twice if I could.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 27, 2011)

I altered the recipe slightly. I poured the Dr. Pepper before adding the peppers, and the pureed *2* cans and covered the roast. Baked six hours in a turkey roasting pan, I've already shredded it, and decided to strain off the big bits and chill the drippings overnight to discard fat later. 

I had some of the pulled pork on hard rolls with Texas-style slaw and cottage fries for dinner. I plan to have some later using her pork-wrap suggestion.


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a big pot of chicken stock to be simmering away on the stove. 

I had a whole chicken, so I skinned and trimmed it, removed the breast portions so we could grill them for supper and cut the rest of the body into pieces. I chopped up some onion, garlic, carrot, and celery and spread it on a pan and put the chicken pieces on top, sprinkled it all with poultry seasoning and baked it 'till done. Once it was cool enough to work with, I picked all the meat off the bones and put it into a container in the fridge so that I could have some for soup and some for whatever other recipe we come up with that needs cooked chicken. The bones, baked veggies from the pan, and all the pan juices went into the pot to become stock. That's pretty much my weekly chicken ritual, to get multiple meals from one bird.

Tracy


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 29, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> That's an great recipe, great food blog, and anything with Dr. Pepper is doubly great! I'd rep you twice if I could.



It was my first foray into Dr. Pepper cooking and it turned out delicious! I foresee many more meals comprising Dr. Pepper, a soda I do not drink but, apparently, cook with! Who knew!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 29, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> It was my first foray into Dr. Pepper cooking and it turned out delicious! I foresee many more meals comprising Dr. Pepper, a soda I do not drink but, apparently, cook with! Who knew!



My dutch oven potatoes recipe also uses Dr. Pepper, that I add last just before baking (using hot coals), producing Dr. Pepper Steam. 

I would imagine you would find other bbq, and dessert recipes using the State Beverage of Texas.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 29, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> My dutch oven potatoes recipe also uses Dr. Pepper, that I add last just before baking (using hot coals), producing Dr. Pepper Steam.
> 
> I would imagine you would find other bbq, and dessert recipes using the State Beverage of Texas.



Yummy!!! Funny how I don't like to drink it, but cooking with it? Loverly. And I've never been to Texas! 

Tonight we're having leftover pork stuff, along with sauteed onion, cabbage and zucchini in the aforementioned whole wheat tortillas. I felt guilty for not having a vegetable to speak of. I added in some of the Dr. Pepper sauce when cooking the veggies so they have a little pepperage deliciousness on them, too. You know, depth of flavor and all that jazz.

I wonder how barbecue chicken would be with a Dr. Pepper type glaze/sauce.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 30, 2011)

Dr. Pepper BBQ Sauce .. you could cheat that way.. 

or you could make your own like this, for example:

* 2 cups of Dr. Pepper soda, pop, soft drink...whatever you call it.
* 1 cup tomato ketchup
* 1/4 cup chili sauce
* 3 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
* 3 tablespoons cider vinegar
* 2 teaspoons finely chopped garlic
* 1/2 to 1 teaspoon black pepper, to taste

Whisk all ingredients together, then bring to a boil. Reduce heat to low and simmer the Dr. Pepper sauce for 20 to 30 minutes, just until the sauce is slightly thickened.


----------



## Orchid (Apr 1, 2011)

today I am baking a folded cherry pie with cinnamon nutmeg & brown sugar


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 1, 2011)

Orchid said:


> today I am baking a folded cherry pie with cinnamon nutmeg & brown sugar



I just watched one of those yesterday on Foodwishes.com on Youtube! I'd never heard of it before.


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 6, 2011)

I've been in the mood for homemade jerky lately. I made a very small experimental batch of buffalo jerky a few days ago that came out really well. Now I've got a fair amount of meat sliced and marinating for a much larger batch of beef jerky. 

Tracy


----------



## penguin (Apr 6, 2011)

Yesterday I made a double layer very moist choc mint cake with pink cream cheese icing


----------



## Fuzzy (May 7, 2011)

I'm a complete blank for this weekend. :doh::huh:

What are y'all planning to make this weekend?


----------



## EMH1701 (May 8, 2011)

Made apple crisp for the first time today since I had a bunch of apples and nothing better to do with them. Used the Joy of Cooking recipe. Turned out really well, except I had to use a little bit of milk for the topping to get it to hold together a bit better.


----------



## Lamia (May 8, 2011)

Once a year my mom makes huge amount of beef vegetable soup which is awesome and she gives most of it away. She uses a lot of canned veggies in hers and I wanted to try it with all fresh veggies. 

She always uses lots of beef so you should have shredded roast in every bite with the veggies. 

I used: LOTS of beef, 
Fresh: potatoes, baby carrots, tomatoes, yellow squash, zucchini, asparagus, spinach, cauliflower, cabbage, mushrooms, red peppers, green peppers, fresh garlic, snow peas, corn fresh off the cob, brussell sprouts.

Canned: 2 cans of V-9 juice, Butter beans, black beans, and peas.

This is the important part....only use Club crackers.


----------



## jcas50 (May 8, 2011)

sautee celery, onions, mushrooms and peppers in butter. set aside,
flash boil a pound of New Bedford scallops. drain and pour into a greased glass casserole pan, along with the veggies. 
make a roux, then a white sauce with 2 cups milk. pour over the scallops 
top with a cup of buttered bread crumbs and a half cup of shredded mozzarella.

cover the pan and bake 30 minutes at 350. 

Tasty way to make scallops


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (May 14, 2011)

I'm about to make Nutella marbled cupcakes with Nutella cream cheese icing. I'll have to post pictures later!


----------



## Aust99 (May 22, 2011)

View attachment 93682

Vanilla cupcakes with white choc icing
View attachment 93683

Choc chip cupcakes with choc icing
View attachment 93684

Choc chunk fudge brownies. 


We are having a morning tea at work tomorrow... YUM!!


----------



## Orchid (May 25, 2011)

some deviled eggs inspired by the artcle over on the food section of
huffington post

www.huffingtonpost.com/endless-simmer/deviled-eggs-gone-wild/_b_863859.html


----------



## Cynthia (May 25, 2011)

I experimented tonight and made Crispy Collard Balls with Vidalia Onion Vinaigrette. Theres no recipe I made a thick batter with added spices, threw in lots of shredded greens, rolled it into balls with a dash of breadcrumbs, sprinkled on garlic powder, and baked until crispy. The vinaigrette was courtesy of Kraft.

They werent half bad, much to my astonishment. And they might even be a worthy Southern appetizer in the hands of someone who actually knows how to cook. 

(My mother, however, is still laughing at me for nuking collard greens in a microwave  oh, the sacrilege.)


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Jun 9, 2011)

Just about to take some butterscotch banana walnut bread from the oven. I love baking so much that my dad was afraid I was going to drop out of graduate school this year to open my own bakery! Haha No worries, dad, that'll be my next endeavor after getting my doctorate degree!


----------



## Jodi_DJ (Jun 12, 2011)

Just about to make some chicken fried rice, who's coming over?


----------



## Bettie Bomb (Jun 12, 2011)

Ummm..chicken friend rice... me, me, me.
I have no idea why I'm reading this thread right now.. I haven't had anything to eat yet - and now I'm starving for things I can't have.


----------



## Jodi_DJ (Jun 12, 2011)

Bettie Bomb said:


> Ummm..chicken friend rice... me, me, me.
> I have no idea why I'm reading this thread right now.. I haven't had anything to eat yet - and now I'm starving for things I can't have.



Any time Bettie 

And this thread and what are you eating are always fun threads! Great for tickling those taste buds.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 13, 2011)

I had a bunch of hot peppers (the green are jalapenos, the red are serranos) ready to pick in the garden, so I made some hot stuff in a jar. 

I sliced up some carrots and the hot peppers, mixed them together, and packed them into jars. Then I boiled up a basic brine (half water and half white vinegar, with a little salt and a tiny bit of sugar) with thinly sliced onion, sliced garlic cloves, thyme, oregano, halved bay leaves, coriander seeds, and mixed peppercorns. When the onions were cooked and the brine was all flavorful, I took it off the stove and filled the jars. Each jar got a piece of bay leaf tucked down into it, along with some onions on top, then filled with the herb brine. I water bath canned them but since the carrots were raw they're not pantry safe, and have to go in the fridge. Which is fine, they will not last long in my house! I like to munch on the carrot slices, and sprinkle the vinegar onto whatever I want to add some serious heat to. The onion slices are awesome too, and can be used as a condiment as well. I'm not so much a fan of the peppers themselves, but that's okay my husband will eat every last one of them because he's a total chili-head

Tracy


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 14, 2011)

I've always wanted to do a pickle like that, with a variety of veggies and chiles.. Hmm.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 14, 2011)

It reminds me of Italian Giardinera. Nice! I like mine with cauliflower too. 
I do the same thing with the vinegar, btw.


----------



## VeronicaVaughn (Jun 20, 2011)

Poutine with extra cheese and extra gravy!


----------



## EMH1701 (Jun 20, 2011)

I am making a big pot of once-around-the-kitchen chili.


----------



## penguin (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm about to go make some pizza from scratch, along with chicken wings and cheesy garlic bread.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jun 21, 2011)

I know this is healthy, but I recently made this anyway:

Caramelized Pears and Chocolate Coconut Ganache

(Recipe at: http://www.thedailymeal.com/healthy-sweet-bites-caramelized-pears-and-chocolate-coconut-ganache)


----------



## crayola box (Jun 21, 2011)

I made caramelized pears too, for fathers day! Delicious, aren't they?


----------



## adelicateflwr (Jun 23, 2011)

tuesday i made a tomato, basil & shrimp linguine pasta! :eat2:
it was super easy, and waaay tasty!

here's the link! :smitten:
http://www.pbs.org/everydayfood/recipes/Shrimp_Tomato_and_Basil_Pasta.html 

View attachment shrimp pasta.jpg


----------



## adelicateflwr (Jun 23, 2011)

uummmm... that looks delicious!!! :smitten:



Jay West Coast said:


> I know this is healthy, but I recently made this anyway:
> 
> Caramelized Pears and Chocolate Coconut Ganache
> 
> (Recipe at: http://www.thedailymeal.com/healthy-sweet-bites-caramelized-pears-and-chocolate-coconut-ganache)


----------



## one2one (Jun 26, 2011)

I just finished making the potato salad.


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 28, 2011)

Chocolate mud cake and apple and cinnamon muffins...


----------



## ObiWantsU (Jun 28, 2011)

I am making... another trip to some fast food place since I don't cook for just myself. At least my stove stays clean...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 16, 2011)

Cleaning out our freezer so far I've made browned 2 lbs breakfast sausage, made 4 lbs of taco meat. Right now, I have chicken wings frying for garlic/parm chicken wings and still have italian sausage, chicken breasts and ribeyes to take care of....

Oh..I almost forgot my stuffed jalapenos. Sheesh! lol


----------



## EMH1701 (Jul 26, 2011)

I saw a recipe in Joy of Cooking for an onion and bacon pie, and I thought it sounded really good. I'm planning to make it tomorrow. You really can't go too wrong with bacon.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 26, 2011)

Right now, some lemon juice soaked tilapia, cheesy garlic toast, and broccoli doused in cheese sauce.


----------



## EMH1701 (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm making onion pie from the 1974 version of Joy of Cooking. Recipe here:

http://frugalfoodie.typepad.com/blog/


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm making chicken Jibaritos.


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Aug 29, 2011)

I just attempted my first cake pops, made with Funfetti, and they were delicious!! :eat2:


----------



## Mishty (Sep 6, 2011)

I laid out chicken cutlets this morning for butter frying, roasted Brussels sprouts,saffron rice,roasted corn on the cob and a nice cheddar cheese sauce to go on top of it all.

I'm thinking about saving some chicken and corn for a killller cobb salad for supper tonight.


----------



## crayola box (Sep 6, 2011)

Lasagna!!!


----------



## Mishty (Sep 7, 2011)

Since I didn't eat rice yesterday, opted for creamed potatoes, I've got saffron rice on the boil, and I'm chopping an entire green bell pepper(from Daddy's garden, it's more sweet than pepper) gonna citrus and honey glaze some chicken tenders, I think I want another veggie, but I'm not sure what my choices are, might have to deal with more brussels sprouts.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Nov 13, 2011)

<bump>

Just made some browned butter and cinnamon rice crispy treats. I can't wait to eat them because they smell so delicious!


----------



## one2one (Nov 13, 2011)

The cornbread just came out of the oven.


----------



## Windigo (Nov 14, 2011)

Lemon drizzle cake is sitting in the oven


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Nov 20, 2011)

Just in time for the holidays.....cinnamon cheesecake with a gingersnap crust and.....pumpkin pie frosting. As in, actual pumpkin pie. I am so happy right now. 

Found the recipe here:

http://gimmesomeoven.com/cinnamon-mini-cheesecakes-with-pumpkin-pie-frosting/


----------



## one2one (Nov 20, 2011)

A pork roast with garlic and sage, beets and my great grandmother's recipe for carrots supreme.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm going to make these today. Minus the nuts (not a fan of them in any baking really)

They're a huge favorite of mine and always go over well when I bring them to an event.

:eat2:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 20, 2011)

Making Scotch eggs..I took out the yolk and replaced it with pepper jack cheese..I hope they turn out ok!


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm making Sesame Chicken and rice.

My favorite dinner and pure comfort food on this cold, November night.



My apartment smells AMAZING.


----------



## seavixen (Nov 24, 2011)

Just made a couple of pumpkin pies, and have some custard tarts with a sugar cookie-like shell filled and chilling. Still have rolls to start for tomorrow, and dinner tonight's just some quick, easy rosemary parmesan breaded chicken.


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 24, 2011)

Apple-cinnamon kolaches, a Thanksgiving request from a friend of my inlaws.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 27, 2011)

Butter Tart Square :eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 28, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Butter Tart Square :eat2:





Ok, i've consumed half of them tonight. Good thing it was a small pan.

Haha


Emotional eating for the win!


----------



## Deacone (Nov 28, 2011)

spicy carrot, ginger and coriander soup


----------



## Mishty (Dec 23, 2011)

Fried chicken, fried rice. Leftover saffron rice, fried in olive oil with an egg, frozen peas and a handful of chopped carrots  only had dried onions, my fried chicken is leftover but I baked it to keep it crisp and tossed it in a light ginger and brown sugar sauce. It's like an American-Chinese take-out dish made in fifteen minutes to force myself to eat something so I can take my steroids. 

The chicken is looking amazing and sticky, the rice looks like something from the food court at the mall. meh


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 24, 2011)

so far today I've made cherry mash bars, chocolate/coconut/cherry bark, pecan, chocolate and pecan/chocolate/coconut cookie bars and I have Andes dough chilling in the fridge.

I also bought 4 pies to take for dinner tomorrow.

Rice a roni will be dinner..LOL


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 24, 2011)

Sugar cookies are last on my "make" list of cookies. i also need to make spinach dip and cheese ball for tomorrow. And not food related but i have a TON of wrapping to do after the kids go to bed... Oh and i forgot the beans! I need to make some fresh pintos tonight for tomorrows dinner. (we're doing enchiladas)


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 24, 2011)

Prepping Christmas dinner. It's my first time making one and... Everything except for the Arroz con gandules. The last time I made that was when I was 17. 

So Puerto Rican Christmas dinner for my two roommates and I:
Pernil
Cornish hens wrapped in bacon seasoned with cilantro, garlic, adobo and mojo
Arroz con gandules
Stuffing (Cornbread, sage, cilantro, smoked sausage, celery, onions, apples and a little adobo)
Cabbage salad
Passionfruit to drink

I made way too much cornbread, so I'm going to make a ghetto cake and reduce some coquito to use as icing. lol


----------



## PamelaLois (Dec 24, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> Prepping Christmas dinner. It's my first time making one and... Everything except for the Arroz con gandules. The last time I made that was when I was 17.
> 
> So Puerto Rican Christmas dinner for my two roommates and I:
> Pernil
> ...


 
Can you post the recipe for the cornish hens? That sounds delicious!

I'm making myself a treat of French Onion Soup for Christmas Eve dinner. With crusty french bread and mozzarella & swiss cheese melted on top.


----------



## one2one (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm making baklava. One batch down; one to go.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 24, 2011)

PamelaLois said:


> Can you post the recipe for the cornish hens? That sounds delicious!
> 
> I'm making myself a treat of French Onion Soup for Christmas Eve dinner. With crusty french bread and mozzarella & swiss cheese melted on top.




I will post it after it has been tested. I just prepped them today, and I'm letting them sit overnight in the fridge along with the pernil.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Dec 25, 2011)

I cooked a turkey,made cornbread dressing..Tomorrow I am cooking pashofa (Native American cracked white corn cooked with pork) and a pan of pork neckbones..


----------



## Skye23 (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm about to pop a spiral cut ham in the crockpot and braise it in some Coca Cola. Hubby and I are going to help a local group feed the homeless later today we're bringing one of the 5 or so hams we'll need to feed the expected 120 or so people. With my sleep/wake cycle of going to bed at dawn, I figured a crockpot was the easiest way to have it hot and ready to go when we leave in the early afternoon to go to the serve. I'd be jealous I'm not getting any but my Mom did serve a similiar ham for Christmas Eve dinner earlier tonight.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 25, 2011)

PamelaLois said:


> Can you post the recipe for the cornish hens? That sounds delicious!
> 
> I'm making myself a treat of French Onion Soup for Christmas Eve dinner. With crusty french bread and mozzarella & swiss cheese melted on top.



Ok. The hens turned out great 

Cornish hens 
3 cups mojo (1 per hen) (Latin food aisle, or you can google the recipe)
3 tablespoons of chopped garlic (1 per hen)
3 tsp salt or to taste (1 per hen)
pepper to taste
Sage to taste
3 tsp adobo all purpose seasoning (1 per hen) (Can also be found in Latin Aisle; It's salt, pepper, oregano, garlic, and turmeric mainly though)
2 cubes of cilantro per hen (One inside, and one outside) - The grocery store had little cubes of cilantro. Each cube is about two teaspoons of cilantro if you would like to use fresh cut cilantro. So one teaspoon inside, and one out.
Six strips of bacon (Three per hen)
Olive oil

1.Clean and remove any parts you do not want (Gizzard, giblets, heart, and so on)
2. Season inside with salt, pepper, garlic, and some of the mojo. I used about a teaspoon of mojo on the inside.
3. Season outside with adobo, sage, and baste with mojo.
4. (Optional) Let sit for one night.
5. Prior to cooking, baste hens and baste bacon with olive oil. Season bacon with adobo.
6. Bake for one hour and fifteen minutes at 375 or to your preferred level. I put them at 350 degrees for about two hours.






(One of my roommates doesn't like pork, so that is why one has no bacon on it)


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 25, 2011)

Thinking of making vanilla/coconut shrimp for New Year's. The recipe is in Joy of Cooking, and I thought it sounded good.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 25, 2011)

Jalapeno burgers and sweet potato fries.


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 26, 2011)

cubed pork steak sandwich (I breaded and fried the pork and am adding lots of roma tomatoes and romaine lettuce... whole wheat bread)


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Dec 27, 2011)

Ham and Beans (with the left over Christmas ham) and Cornbread :eat2:


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 27, 2011)

Making chicken curry from scratch. It's a Good Housekeeping recipe.

I don't get why they have you first cut the chicken into 8 pieces, then later shred it into smaller pieces. Why not just save a little time and cut it into smaller pieces first? Or just buy the pre-cut chicken?

I will have to say, I tasted the curry as it's on low ATM while my rice is cooking, and it's really good. I had to omit the apples, but I had everything else for it.

Also, what can you do with a vanilla bean? I had to get 2 for the shrimp recipe because they came in pairs, and I have no idea what to use the spare with. Can you add it to coffee for flavor? How long do they keep?


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 27, 2011)

EMH1701 said:


> Making chicken curry from scratch. It's a Good Housekeeping recipe.
> 
> I don't get why they have you first cut the chicken into 8 pieces, then later shred it into smaller pieces. Why not just save a little time and cut it into smaller pieces first? Or just buy the pre-cut chicken?
> 
> ...



If you slit it and add it to a small bottle of vodka, you can make your own pure vanilla extract or you can add it to a small container of sugar and make vanilla-sugar


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 28, 2011)

fat9276 said:


> If you slit it and add it to a small bottle of vodka, you can make your own pure vanilla extract or you can add it to a small container of sugar and make vanilla-sugar



Thanks. I do have some vodka...hmm


----------



## Skye23 (Dec 29, 2011)

You can also make vanilla extract using bourbon, or boring whiskey. I wouldn't use scotch or anything fancier then Jack Daniels etc...


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 29, 2011)

A ham and cheese soup with a southwestern flair. I am going to add in sauteed onion, mushrooms, and poblano pepper. Top it off with some black beans and cornbread on the side.


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 31, 2011)

I made the Vanilla Coconut Shrimp. Here's the blog post, with pics:

http://frugalfoodie.typepad.com/blog/2011/12/vanilla-coconut-shrimp.html


----------



## EMH1701 (Feb 27, 2012)

Today I ordered some sweetbreads online (no, it's probably not what you're thinking, unless you're thinking of meat). The company ships them frozen. It's practically impossible to find them in my area unless I want to go way downtown and pay an arm & a leg for parking, and deal with the traffic hassles. However, I suspect it might have been slightly cheaper to pay for parking. 

I want to challenge myself more with gourmet cooking.


----------



## Skye23 (Mar 1, 2012)

Ah Sweetbreads, I haven't quite worked myself up to that delight. I did finally get around to beef tongue this past year. Andrew Zimmern was right, if you can get over the idea its just the best beefy roast beef you'll ever have. Or in my case, best beef taco I've ever had. I'll do heart, liver, kidneys, but I just haven't ventured north of the tongue. Hope they turn out good for you!


----------



## EMH1701 (Mar 1, 2012)

My sweetbreads came today, delivered frozen. I'm looking forward to making them this weekend.


----------



## Deven (Apr 30, 2012)

So, today was mine and my husband's anniversary. He took me out for an amazing weekend at a hotel (whirlpool tub in the room,) a dinner at Red Lobster, and a nice, quiet relating evening watching tv/movies (we bought MI: 3 and hooked up his laptop to the room TV.)

So, for my gift for our Anniversary (which is technically today, but he's a truck driver, so I don't get him until Friday) will be the following menu.

Red Lobster's cheddar bay biscuits (he had never had them. he's not a huge biscuit fan, but he adored them and asked if I'd make them this upcoming weekend [I saw it on the copykat recipe site, but smithnwesson posted his link which was from ABC])
Steak (marinated and grilled) topped with either mushrooms, bacon, and cheese or garlic butter sauteed shrimp
Sour cream mashed potatoes
Broccoli Florets

And for desert, I'm stuck between the following deserts.

Salted Caramel 6 Layer Chocolate Cake

*OR*

Cheesecake Factory Oreo cheesecake (I made it for him sometime last year, and it came out amazing. He ate the whole thing in two days!)


----------



## EMH1701 (May 1, 2012)

I am making pozole tonight. It smells really good.

Not really making a traditional version. I'm using ground pork and andouille sausage. But it still smells good.


----------



## TearInYourHand (May 2, 2012)

Chocolate chip walnut cookies!


----------



## Mishty (May 6, 2012)

I stuffed Texas toast with cream cheese/sugar/half a box of pudding. Once I got them in the oven I threw a handful of light brown sugar in a medium pot,added in a heap of real butter and a pinch of salt....once it turned into 'carmel' I dashed it with vanilla extract and poured it over the top of my toast and finished off with whipped cream. 


Kinda wonderful really.


----------



## EMH1701 (May 13, 2012)

Baking tofu at the moment. Going to put it in a salad for lunch.


----------



## Tracyarts (May 23, 2012)

I made a big pot of soup, that I'd best describe as a vegetable and chicken tortilla soup. The supermarket usually has these packages of fresh assorted vegetables, just labeled "soup mix". You get a half of a small cabbage, a jalapeno, some cilantro, a lime, a red potato, half of a chayote squash, a small zucchini, and a carrot. I added some onion, garlic, chicken stock, leftover smoked chicken meat, some oregano, and a can of diced tomatoes. It's good as-is but I like to crumble up tortilla chips on top when I serve it for the tortilla soup effect. 

Tracy


----------



## AuntHen (May 26, 2012)

I mixed up some dough for some sweet rolls tomorrow morning  pic is huge... sorry


----------



## AuntHen (May 26, 2012)

too late to edit but here they are after baking... I will either eat them as is or glaze them. They are a bit non-traditional looking but they smell like ahhhhhhh


----------



## Micara (May 29, 2012)

I am planning to make Nutella Cheesecake tonight, if all goes as planned. I got the recipe from Pinterest, but I'm putting it in an Oreo pie crust instead of individual containers. Will post pics if it turns out right!


----------



## Micara (May 30, 2012)

Didn't make the Nutella cheesecake yet, but I did make a layered taco dip with raspberry salsa. My co-workers gobbled it up so I guess it didn't suck!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 6, 2012)

Today I'm making scrambled tofu using a recipe from Post Punk Kitchen, a vegan website run by Isa Moskowitz, a vegan chef and author. I'm using firm tofu and seasoning it with cumin, thyme, tumeric and seasoned salt. I also plan on adding in some chopped Vidalia onion and mushrooms. On the side will be Gimme Lean vegan sausage and red potatoes. I'm making a lazy almost fat free version of home fries----potatoes go in the microwave with Jane's Crazy Mixed Salt and 1/4 teaspoon of extra virgin olive oil. Like baked fries but a step lazier.

Paired with Bud Light Platinum. Cause it's my day off.


----------



## Deven (Jun 9, 2012)

Tomorrow, I'm making a homemade strawberry shortcake. I have the strawberries in sugar right now, and tomorrow I'll make the whipped cream and the shortcake.


----------



## EMH1701 (Jun 15, 2012)

Made soup stock tonight from leftover duck.

I am going to make homemade rhubarb pie tomorrow. The rhubarb thread made me hungry for it.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 15, 2012)

EMH1701 said:


> Made soup stock tonight from leftover duck.
> 
> I am going to make homemade rhubarb pie tomorrow. The rhubarb thread made me hungry for it.


Your duck posts have been making me drool, FYI.


----------



## EMH1701 (Jun 16, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Your duck posts have been making me drool, FYI.



Thanks.

I have a few more leftovers from when I did the stock, but it's basically just chopped veggies and scraps of meat, which can either go into soup or rice/pasta later on. I save as much as I can when I make stock.


----------



## EMH1701 (Jun 16, 2012)

http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1937,149181-251192,00.html

This is the rhubarb-strawberry pie I am making.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 25, 2012)

I am trying something new. Frank found a large watermelon on sale, and I have found a recipe online for watermelon jam. Wish me luck!


----------



## one2one (Jun 25, 2012)

BBW Betty said:


> I am trying something new. Frank found a large watermelon on sale, and I have found a recipe online for watermelon jam. Wish me luck!



Good luck! And don't worry, it will be great. If not, no harm done. Kitchen experiments carry little risk, and there's always pizza if it doesn't work the way you'd like it to!

I'm using up leftovers and making ham and cauliflower, cheese soup for a couple lunches. Also, grits with chives and white cheddar; steak and baby bellas browned with garlic and sherry for dinner.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jun 26, 2012)

Chocolate Chip Cookies


----------



## EMH1701 (Jul 1, 2012)

Making a pasta hot dish.

Cooked penne pasta, 1 lb. hot Italian sausage (browned first with the onions and tomato), 1 large fresh diced tomato, several diced red peppers, and 1 diced onion seasoned with fresh basil, sea salt, white pepper, & grated parmesan cheese on top. Experimenting a little. 30 minutes on 350 degrees should do it.


----------



## EMH1701 (Jul 1, 2012)

EMH1701 said:


> Making a pasta hot dish.
> 
> Cooked penne pasta, 1 lb. hot Italian sausage (browned first with the onions and tomato), 1 large fresh diced tomato, several diced red peppers, and 1 diced onion seasoned with fresh basil, sea salt, white pepper, & grated parmesan cheese on top. Experimenting a little. 30 minutes on 350 degrees should do it.



Update: Wound up being 20 minutes at 350, but it worked out great.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 1, 2012)

EMH1701 said:


> Making a pasta hot dish.
> 
> Cooked penne pasta, 1 lb. hot Italian sausage (browned first with the onions and tomato), 1 large fresh diced tomato, several diced red peppers, and 1 diced onion seasoned with fresh basil, sea salt, white pepper, & grated parmesan cheese on top. Experimenting a little. 30 minutes on 350 degrees should do it.


I've made this very dish but with farfalle (bow-tie) pasta and venison hot Italian sausage and sauteed it with broccoli florettes and garlic I roasted myself. But no peppers (I'm allergic). Delicious.

Enjoy yours!!!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 1, 2012)

Pancakes, and homemade blueberry compote/syrup... yummie. !!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 2, 2012)

low carb shepherd's pie or cottage pie. I sauteed onions, garlic, mushrooms and zucchini together and made a pan gravy. Then I spooned on and forked some leftover mashed turnips that I had mixed with some parmesean cheese.

It's in the oven. The gravy part was delicious..the turnips the other night were delicious...here's hoping that they are delicious together!


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 1, 2012)

A dark double-chocolate cake (from a full recipe, not a box)... I am going to coat it in a homemade chocolate ganache after it cools :eat2:


----------



## EMH1701 (Aug 4, 2012)

Making Irish soda bread.

I just found out I am allergic to corn, which happens to be in a ton of bread in the grocery store, either in the form of corn syrup or corn starch. So I guess I will have to start making my own.


----------



## Deven (Aug 7, 2012)

Bacon Cheddar Ranch Pulls Apart Bread

Trying this tomorrow!







Looks so tasty....


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm working on fall/winter nesting. Yesterday, I made 4 gallons of Taco Soup for the freezer. Tomorrow, I'll make roughly the same amount of a Zuppa Tuscana copycat from OG along with a huge pot of marinara and meatballs.


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Aug 11, 2012)

Last night I made a roasted tomato & zucchini rice gratin and chicken in a dijon cream sauce. Tonight was a takeout night...!


----------



## EMH1701 (Aug 11, 2012)

Currently I am trying to use up my chicken drumsticks. Got them baking in the oven with an orange peel, lemon juice, and honey glaze.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Aug 12, 2012)

I am trying to make one new recipe a week and better my cooking skills so today I made Creamy Chicken Noodle Soup

Haven't tried it yet but it looks really good


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 12, 2012)

Deven said:


> Bacon Cheddar Ranch Pulls Apart Bread
> 
> Trying this tomorrow!
> 
> ...


Holy shit! It just ain't right that you should have all of that and we should be starving. STARVING! We want's our fair share! 

 - Jim


----------



## Orchid (Aug 13, 2012)

baking a cherry pie


----------



## one2one (Aug 14, 2012)

I just finished making a pot of borscht. :eat2:


----------



## EMH1701 (Aug 24, 2012)

Planning on making chocolate chip cookies this weekend. I don't trust any of the store-bought cookies, but I did find some organic dark chocolate chips today.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 25, 2012)

What was the outcome? How did you like it?




Deven said:


> Bacon Cheddar Ranch Pulls Apart Bread
> 
> Trying this tomorrow!
> 
> ...


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 25, 2012)

I just read the recipe and I think it could be better. Here are the changes I would make; I would do it in a bundt pan and use cut up grands, real bacon that I cooked. I would make a sauce out of the ranch dressing with a ranch powder and melted butter that you layer in the pieces of the grands. 

I think I may try it when I get back from vacation.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 25, 2012)

one2one said:


> I just finished making a pot of borscht. :eat2:



I bought borscht today. I blame you.

Do you use fresh beets? My grandmother used to shred fresh beets and her hands would be dyed red for days.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Aug 25, 2012)

I have a pot roast in the crock pot and am in the process of making cinnamon rolls right now. So domestic :happy:


----------



## one2one (Aug 26, 2012)

SoVerySoft said:


> I bought borscht today. I blame you.


Ha ha! Tonight I dredged shrimp in flour/corn starch/baking powder/sweet, smoked, Spanish paprika, jerk seasoning and sea salt. I pan fried them in raw coconut oil. I'm making salmon in parchment tomorrow night. In case you need to plan ahead. 


SoVerySoft said:


> Do you use fresh beets? My grandmother used to shred fresh beets and her hands would be dyed red for days.


I did use fresh beets, and I peeled and diced them with a piece of paper towel on the cutting board. It makes the clean up a little easier, and I wash my hands right away. 

I love grandma/food memories. I've meant to start a thread about that and will have to soon.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 27, 2012)

one2one said:


> Ha ha! Tonight I dredged shrimp in flour/corn starch/baking powder/sweet, smoked, Spanish paprika, jerk seasoning and sea salt. I pan fried them in raw coconut oil. I'm making salmon in parchment tomorrow night. In case you need to plan ahead.



lol!! I think I'll just let you cook and I'll steal some of yours. Sounds really good, btw.



one2one said:


> I did use fresh beets, and I peeled and diced them with a piece of paper towel on the cutting board. It makes the clean up a little easier, and I wash my hands right away.
> 
> I love grandma/food memories. I've meant to start a thread about that and will have to soon.



Wow, you're ambitious! I've never made borscht, but I love the stuff. You eat it cold with sour cream?

And love the grandma/food memories thread idea. Might be something similar done in the past. I'll research it tonight when I'm on my pc. Too hard to do from my phone!


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 30, 2012)

I made a batch of toasted chickpea snackies today. You take a can of garbanzo beans/chickpeas, drain and rinse, pat dry, toss lightly with olive oil to coat, bake in a single layer on a pan somewhere between 375-425 depending on your oven, for 30-40 minutes or until crunchy and starting to get nice and toasty. I have a little electric countertop oven with convection setting, it took 45 minutes at 400 to get them just right. Then toss with seasoning of choice. I used a chipotle BBQ seasoning we had leftover from grilling and it came out so well that my husband and I had polished them off by the end of the day. 

The taste and texture is a lot like roasted soybeans, which we've had before. I'll be making them often and trying out different flavors. 

Tracy


----------



## Orchid (Aug 31, 2012)

small size plum pie


----------



## one2one (Sep 1, 2012)

SoVerySoft said:


> Wow, you're ambitious! I've never made borscht, but I love the stuff. You eat it cold with sour cream?


I usually have it warm, with sour cream and a garnish of extra dill. Unless I'm pressed for time and eat it straight from the fridge with a spoon. I had a request, so I'll post the recipe soon. I've sampled someone else's cold borscht once, and it was also good.

I'm just having dinner now. I made a salad with baby kale, a homemade vinaigrette and a sliced plum. Some fresh (par baked) bread, just out of the oven, with a mild, triple cream Brie and shallots and mushrooms sautéed in butter and sherry. 

OMG this is good!


----------



## EMH1701 (Sep 8, 2012)

I got my grandmother's lefse griddle. The only problem with making lefse is that you have to apparently mash the potatoes a day before, so it takes a bit of planning.


----------



## one2one (Sep 10, 2012)

Here's the borscht recipe. It's an adaptation of my mom's recipe, which involves a chuck roast, marrow bones, homemake stock and takes three days. I don't do that. Although, someday I might. I admit, hers is better but this comes close. Feel free to PM me if you want the long version. 

olive oil
2 large cloves of garlic, pressed or minced
4 c. of beef stock (I use Back to Basics or Better than Bouillon) 
1/2 a head of cabbage, cored and chopped into thin shreds
14 oz can of tomatoes
3 medium size beets (2 if they're huge or 2 jars of Harvard Beets), peeled and diced
1 Tbsp. dill 
1 Tbsp. or more fresh chopped parsley
fresh ground black pepper, to taste
1/2 a fresh lemon, juiced (use the whole lemon if it doesn't release much juice)
1 Tbsp. sugar
1 lb. of pot roast (Trader Joe's sells it precooked, trim off fat and gristle and dice it)
sour cream

In a large pot over low heat, sauté the garlic in a little olive oil until it sizzles and releases it's aroma. It will take about 30 seconds. Add the beef stock, cabbage, tomatoes and beets. Bring it to a boil and adjust the heat back down so it maintains a low simmer. Add dill, pepper, sugar and lemon juice. Then toss the 1/2 of the lemon you juiced in the pot, too. Simmer until the beets are very tender. Remove the lemon and discard. Add the parsley and adjust the seasoning, if needed, so that the lemon, sugar and dill are bright and balanced, without the acidic edge of the tomato coming through. Unless you're using homemade stock, it probably doesn't need salt but let your taste buds be your guide. Add the pot roast, remove from the heat and allow it to cool completely. Refrigerate, covered, until the following day which is when any good pot of soup should actually be eaten. Serve it hot with a dollop of sour cream and a garnish of dill.


----------



## one2one (Sep 10, 2012)

I just made some baba ghanouj. It's also what I'm eating. yum.


----------



## LifeTraveller (Sep 12, 2012)

This weekend, I'm going to make baked manicotti, for some friends. It's a lot of fuss, but well worth it, there's never any left, and I do make plenty..

Also with the past few mornings having been cooler, I feel the urge to start baking again. . The summer was a bit warm for any excessive baking, so I'll be off to the "bulk food" store to stock up on all the things necessary for baking cookies, a couple of cakes, and of course cheesecakes. . :eat2:


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 15, 2012)

It's time for my spring/summer basil plants to come up, so I can use the pots for cooler weather things. That means that I'll be making a batch of pesto at some point this weekend to freeze in small portions so we have it on hand. I'm going to use a very simple recipe; just basil leaves, extra virgin olive oil, lightly toasted pine nuts, garlic, and salt. No cheese, I can add that when I use the pesto, and I think it will freeze better without it anyway. 

Tracy


----------



## EMH1701 (Sep 23, 2012)

I am attempting to make lefse. I got my grandmother's lefse griddle (she is in a nursing home now). It should be interesting. My goal is to practice a couple of times and then be able to bring some for Thanksgiving.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 24, 2012)

AFter i finish my kitty cuddles i'm going to start making some tamales. I have wanted to make some again since i made a whole bunch in May. Max loves them and they're fun to make. I'm also goign to make some cupcakes since the boys have been begging for some. We watched that DC cupcakes show on Netflix and they've been bugging me for cupcakes ever since


----------



## Deven (Oct 4, 2012)

I think I'm going to make this:

Crock Pot Beer Chicken


----------



## EMH1701 (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm attempting to make buttermilk biscuits from scratch via the Joy of Cooking recipe. I halved it since it's only for me. We shall see how it goes. I really want biscuits and gravy for breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## one2one (Nov 15, 2012)

I just made a chocolate gingerbread cake with mascarpone cream.


----------



## EMH1701 (Nov 23, 2012)

I made turkey tetrazinni with my leftovers. Egg noodles, turkey, cream of mushroom soup, fresh mushrooms, sour cream, and grated mozzarella cheese. Good stuff!


----------



## EMH1701 (Apr 20, 2013)

Going to try Julia's eggs in aspic recipe for lunch today. I have no desire to make the chicken liver one, but I figure that I should at least try the eggs.


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 23, 2013)

I just started my first ever batch of home brewed/fermented kombucha, because buying it from the farmer's market or health food store was getting way too expensive. Wish me luck! In about a week I'll know for sure if I followed the instructions correctly.

Tracy


----------



## EMH1701 (May 4, 2013)

Going to make some fresh salsa for Cinco de Mayo tomorrow. My gaming group is having Mexican food. I'm still debating among the recipes in my Mexican cookbook. 

There is one with tomatoes, onion, serrano peppers, cilantor, and lime juice that sounds good.

Also there is a mango salsa recipe that sounds really good. It has mango, onion, red bell peppers, chili, lime juice, cilantro, and a little bit of mint. 

Maybe I will make both.

The cookbook I have is 1000 Mexican Recipes by Marge Poore.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 4, 2013)

Oreo ice cream
Take one gallon of vanilla ice gallon
Get a regular pack of oreos
Mix together and you have plenty of oreo ice cream


----------



## Tracyarts (May 5, 2013)

Well, it seems like beginner's luck was on my side with the kombucha tea experiment. I gave it a taste tonight, and it is delicious! I could let it ferment longer, but it would start to develop a vinegary flavor (which is the one thing I don't like about most store-bought kombuchas). As it is now, the flavor is very mild and somewhat sweet. Imagine a nice smooth black tea mixed with the tang of apple cider and a touch of apricot nectar. 

Tomorrow, I'll bottle it and start my next batch. We'll see if my luck holds!

Tracy


----------



## Fuzzy (May 5, 2013)

I'm attending a BBQ potluck. So I elected to make a double batch of Texas-style green bell pepper slaw, and Texas Caviar (a pico de gallo recipe that adds white corn and black eye peas with a red wine vinagrette )


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 19, 2013)

I'm mixing a gallon of vanilla ice cream and fresh strawberries and combing the two together.


----------



## EMH1701 (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm going to try making a blueberry pie tomorrow. Found this really great article on how to pre-bake your homemade pie crust: http://allrecipes.com/howto/how-to-bake-a-pie-crust/

There are countless recipes on the internet for pie crust. I chose one with relatively simple ingredients.

http://www.food.com/recipe/all-purpose-easy-shortening-pie-dough-22023

We will see how it turns out.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 7, 2013)

Ceviche...I'm totally stoked to have a big of home, but I've never made it myself. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm going to try my hand at low fat tamales tonight. I didn't like just HOW Much fat goes into them. I found a recipe i'm going to give a shot


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Sep 16, 2013)

I have chicken and dumplings in the crock pot! Yummy! :eat2:


----------



## Dansinfool (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm making 2 chicken breasts covered with Mayonnaise and shredded Parmesan cheese and then a layer of Italian seasoned bread crumbs. Into the oven to bake. Sides will be Kale w/ garlic and oil salt n pepper to season and a sweet potato.....:eat2::eat1:


----------



## EMH1701 (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm going to make ratatouille. I'm giving a speech in Toastmasters on how to make it, and I need to take food pics.


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 3, 2013)

I just started up a batch of spicy beef jerky in the dehydrator. I will be counting down the hours!


----------



## EMH1701 (Oct 4, 2013)

Did a Toastmaster's speech on ratatouille making this week, so now I have a lot of veggie leftovers plus the leftovers from my earlier practice.

I think I'm going to make a big pot of chili with them tomorrow. 

BTW: Here is the ratatouille recipe. It's a combination of Julia Child and Joy of Cooking. I don't de-seed things because it takes too long, but you can if you want to.

You will need:

Olive oil
1 medium eggplant, cut up into chunks &#8211; peeling is optional. Cut lengthwise in half and then the halves lengthwise again, and then chop.
2 or 3 zucchini, also cut into 1 inch chunks &#8211; peeling is optional
1 onion, diced
2 bell peppers, chopped
3 garlic cloves, minced
Salt & black pepper to taste
1 ½ cups diced tomatoes
2-3 sprigs thyme
1 bay leaf
Basil to taste (I usually use a couple of pinches)
½ cup black olives, sliced or chopped
Optional: Splash of red wine

Frying pan
Medium-size sauce pan or another frying pan
Two plates for organizing layers
Oven-safe casserole dish

Directions: After cutting up vegetables, organize into layers. You want one layer of eggplant and zucchini and the alternating layer of tomatoes, olives, onions, garlic, and seasonings.

Lightly brown the eggplant in cooking oil in frying pan on both sides. Set the eggplant aside on a plate when it is done browning.

Do the same thing with the chunks of zucchini. Lightly brown on both sides, and then set it aside on the other plate.

In sauce pan or other frying pan, combine the tomatoes, olives onions, garlic, and seasonings. If you want to, add a splash of red wine. This will help to boost the flavor, and the alcohol does eventually cook off. Sauté for about 10 minutes on medium-low heat.

Preheat your oven to 375 degrees while the tomato layer is cooking.

Use the extra time to arrange your first layer of eggplant and zucchini in the casserole dish. When the time is up, spoon the tomato layer over it. Then add the rest of the eggplant and zucchini. Top with the remaining tomatoes.

Bake in the oven for 20-30 minutes to let the flavors mingle &#8211; or alternatively, you can make it in a crock pot. Add the layers straight into it and cook on low for 4-5 hours. Ratatouille goes well served over rice or couscous. You can also use it with pasta.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Oct 6, 2013)

Getting ready to make a homemade chocolate cake with homemade fudge frosting...Yummy! :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 9, 2013)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Getting ready to make a homemade chocolate cake with homemade fudge frosting...Yummy! :eat2:



Oh... there's that Devil's Food craving again...


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Oct 10, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Oh... there's that Devil's Food craving again...



:doh: I know...sigh...I can't help myself. :blush:


----------



## Oona (Oct 12, 2013)

Roast just went in the slow cooker for tomorrow night's dinner! 

View attachment 1377425_641685589198738_524645178_n.jpg


----------



## pepsicola93 (Oct 18, 2013)

I _finally_ had time to bake something today, so I made black cat cookies:


​


----------



## EMH1701 (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm hungry for apple pie, and I have a bunch of apples that need to get used up, and a pie crust. So that sounds good.


----------



## EMH1701 (Oct 19, 2013)

Wound up making apple crisp instead. The store-bought pie crisp fell apart. Still smells good.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm hoping my trip into town today will be fruitful for some of the orange creme Oreos so i can make this: http://www.hungryhappenings.com/2013/10/Halloween-magic-bars-cookies-and-cream.html 
This blog is SOOO awesome! You gotta check it out


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 26, 2013)

I had some of the best onion rings ever while I was waiting for my truck to complete emissions testing (it passed). The batter had a sweetness to it that I couldn't quite identify but it made me wonder what a beer-battered shredded coconut-crusted onion ring would be like. 

(i'm already considering coconut shrimp, but what else can I deep fry while I have hot oil...)


----------



## EMH1701 (Oct 27, 2013)

I am making honey/orange/pecan chicken for lunch with wild rice on the side. No marmalade, but fresh oranges.


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 27, 2013)

A man eating onion rings while getting his truck tested......*le sigh* lol



Fuzzy said:


> I had some of the best onion rings ever while I was waiting for my truck to complete emissions testing (it passed). The batter had a sweetness to it that I couldn't quite identify but it made me wonder what a beer-battered shredded coconut-crusted onion ring would be like.
> 
> (i'm already considering coconut shrimp, but what else can I deep fry while I have hot oil...)


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 29, 2013)

Chicken Quesdilla


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Oct 29, 2013)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Chicken Quesdilla



What do you put into a chicken quesadilla besides chicken?


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 29, 2013)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> What do you put into a chicken quesadilla besides chicken?



I personally make this sauce: 

You need: mayo, bottled/jarred jalepenos, sugar, paprika, ground cumin, cayenne pepper, garlic powder, kosher salt


1/4 mayo
2 tsp (or more  ) of minced jalepeno from your favorite bottle of jalepenos
2 tsp (or more  ) of jalepeno "juice" from the jalepeno bottle
1/3-3/4 tsp sugar (I don't care for it to be too sweet, 3/4 tsp is what the recipe calls for)
1/2 tsp paprika
1/2 tsp ground cumin
1/8 tsp cayenne pepper
1/8 tsp garlic powder
pinch of salt

Mix together the dry ingredients and prepare minced jalepenos beforehand. Add dry and wet ingredients together and place in fridge for at least 30 mins to get the full flavor. 

To make quesadillas (with or without prepared meat), you slather the sauce on a tortilla...add cheese, veg, meat, etc...fold in half...and fry in coconut oil!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 29, 2013)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> What do you put into a chicken quesadilla besides chicken?



Ehh... Jalapenoes. My mother had like ten pounds of chicken, so I'm trying to be creative about the chicken.


----------



## riplee (Nov 6, 2013)

pepsicola93 said:


> I _finally_ had time to bake something today, so I made black cat cookies:
> 
> 
> ​



Cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute!


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 8, 2013)

I've got some chicken stock cooking away in the crock pot tonight, and some fresh dill in the dehydrator. It smells freaking awesome in my house right now! 

Tracy


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 11, 2013)

Not making now but plan on it tomorrow: fruit crisp, pumpkin spice cupcakes and sugar free yellow cupcakes for the hubs. I have a hankering for sweets and baking.


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 11, 2013)

Corned beef hash from a can mmmmmmmmmm. Probably an egg too. Its my day off and i actually have time to make a decent breakfast!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Nov 11, 2013)

Tomorrow I'm making PA Dutch shepherd's pie and my little guys wants chocolate cupcakes


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 11, 2013)

I wound up making chocolate chip banana bread and fruit crisp. Both turned out SOOO good!


----------



## Oona (Nov 18, 2013)

Brussel Sprout and Quinoa casserole, recipe courtesy of Thug Kitchen.


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 3, 2013)

I made my own hummus, loosely based off a cookbook recipe, but I had to substitute a few things. Turned out pretty decent.


----------



## Victoria08 (Dec 7, 2013)

Attempting to make Wiltshire pasties (kind of like a Cornish pasty, but much better). I promised the girls at work that I'd make them for our Christmas potluck dinner tonight.


----------



## Oona (Dec 8, 2013)

Just finished making two loaves of fresh bread. Now onto the chicken broccoli cheese soup!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Dec 9, 2013)

Christmas cookies! YAY!


----------



## smithnwesson (Dec 10, 2013)

First of all you need a cast iron skillet. Nothing else will give you a proper crust.

2 eggs
½ tsp salt
2 cups milk
3 Tbsp sugar
3 or more Tbsp flour 
Yellow cornmeal
2 heaping tsp baking powder

Preheat your oven to about 400° F.

Beat the eggs well, add salt, milk and sugar. Beat in flour and baking powder with enough corn meal to form a rather thick batter (~2 cups). You can vary the ratio of flour to cornmeal as you please.

Pour several Tbsp of fat (preferably bacon grease) into the skillet and heat it on top of the stove until it begins to smoke. Roll it around until it coats the sides of the skillet, and then add the batter. 

Bake it for about 30 minutes. 

It's a good idea to hang a towel over the handle of the skillet when it comes out of the oven to remind you not to grab it. Grabbing it REALLY sucks.






















Jesus Christ! It's after midnight here and I'm starving (and on a diet).


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 12, 2013)

http://www.twincities.com/restaurants/ci_24703663/sugarplums-candies-are-real-quick-easy-and-healthy

I'm going to make sugarplums next week for a potluck. Not sure which recipe I will make yet.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Dec 14, 2013)

EMH1701 said:


> http://www.twincities.com/restaurants/ci_24703663/sugarplums-candies-are-real-quick-easy-and-healthy
> 
> I'm going to make sugarplums next week for a potluck. Not sure which recipe I will make yet.



Never had them...or have even seen them in person, lol! Anxious to hear how they turn out!

As for me, I am spending the day baking Christmas cookies with some friends. Yay for cookies!


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 14, 2013)

I'll be baking sugar cookies today. I'm going to make a sugar cookie house too with a cutter kit i got a couple years ago from a fellow dimmer


----------



## agnieszka (Dec 15, 2013)

Oona said:


> Brussel Sprout and Quinoa casserole, recipe courtesy of Thug Kitchen.



i have just checked thea thug kitchen and it is awesome


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 15, 2013)

I was going to make that saltine cracker version of toffee.. but I have no butter. *sob*


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 16, 2013)

today, two versions of chocolate chip cookies.. one with white flour and one with whole wheat. I am kind of hoping the whole wheat will be good.. sort of health the cookies up a little. 
I may roll out and cut the sugar cookies out too.


----------



## instantkarma (Dec 17, 2013)

Eggnog cake with vanilla icing. Can't wait to see how it turns out. :eat2:


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 18, 2013)

http://www.twincities.com/restauran...=Search-www.twincities.com-www.twincities.com

I'm making some of these for a potluck tomorrow. We'll see how they turn out.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 19, 2013)

I made nearly 50 chocolate chip cookies on Monday but there are maybe 10 left. (I've only eaten 3) So tonight, i'm making a double batch of oatmeal chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## lille (Dec 20, 2013)

Whiskey cookies. They're going to be a Christmas present.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 20, 2013)

tonight, after housework is done, i'm going to make ginger snaps. These cookies are for me. I love home made ginger snaps.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 22, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> tonight, after housework is done, i'm going to make ginger snaps. These cookies are for me. I love home made ginger snaps.



PostRecipePlzThx


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 22, 2013)

I horked this online at some point. I used ground chia seeds and water to replace the egg and i realized i didn't have ginger so i used pumpkin spice and they turned out sooo yummy!

3/4 cup unsalted butter or vegetable shortening, room temperature
1 cup firmly-packed brown sugar
1 egg
1/4 cup molasses (regular or un-sulphured)*
2 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons baking soda
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon**
1 teaspoon ground ginger**
1/2 teaspoon ground cloves**
1/4 teaspoon salt
Granulated sugar (for rolling cookies in)

* Lightly grease or spray (non-stick cooking spray) your measuring cup before adding the molasses. This prevents the molasses from sticking to the cup.

** Check your ground spices (cinnamon, ginger, and cloves) to determine if they are still fresh, as stale spices will make your gingersnaps flat tasting.


Preparation:

In a large bowl, cream butter, brown sugar, egg, and molasses until light and fluffy. Add flour, baking soda, cinnamon, ginger, cloves, and salt; stir or beat until well blended. Cover the dough and refrigerate at least 1 hour or overnight.

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Lightly grease or spray with non-stick cooking spray your cookie sheets.

Place some granulated sugar in a bowl large enough to roll the cookie dough balls.

Using your hands, shape dough into 1-inch balls. Then roll the balls of dough into the granulated sugar, coating them thoroughly.

Place balls, 3 inches apart, onto prepared cookie sheets.

Bake 10 to 12 minutes or until light brown (cookies will puff slightly and then collapse slightly, and tops will be covered with little cracks). Remove from oven and cool on wire racks.

Yields 3 dozen cookies.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Dec 22, 2013)

I just made "baked potato dip" to use on my baked potato for dinner. It's quite tasty, although I think it will taste much better once it sits overnight. 

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Baked-Potato-Dip-II/


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 22, 2013)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Never had them...or have even seen them in person, lol! Anxious to hear how they turn out!
> 
> As for me, I am spending the day baking Christmas cookies with some friends. Yay for cookies!



They turned out pretty good. I made the ones with the orange marmalade, but I used dates instead of figs.

Tonight I baked brownies for Christmas.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 24, 2013)

Up early to make come cheesy potatoes for Eve Brunch. Only.. its not really early, so I better hurry.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm going to try and make a coffee cake for breakfast tomorrow. That way i don't have to do anything until it's time to make lasagna for the main day meal.


----------



## Piink (Dec 24, 2013)

Making a squash casserole, potato salad and deviled eggs for tomorrow's dinner. Trying to premake a few things, so I don't have as much to do tomorrow and can relax a bit.


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm trying out a baked hamburger recipe from Taste of Home.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/baked-hamburgers

Haven't been able to fry hamburgers in my apartment because my fire alarm is too sensitive and they won't allow us to just take the batteries out. If there is even a hint of smoke, it goes off. Doesn't matter if anything is actually burning. (They keep threatening to fine us during our annual fire alarm inspections if we dare to take out the batteries. Cause you know, heaven forbid we make any fried food.) So we will see if the recipe works. Up until now if I wanted a burger, I'd have to go out.

Substituted sour cream for milk because I was out of milk. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't have a hambone but turkey wings and legs are super cheap right now so I'm making a giant pot of gazillion bean soup with turkey in the slow cooker.


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 28, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> I don't have a hambone but turkey wings and legs are super cheap right now so I'm making a giant pot of gazillion bean soup with turkey in the slow cooker.



I'd rep you if I could. Yay for post-Christmas sales on food.

I found some beef tenderloin for just under $6 today that I'm planning to make for New Year's. There were 2 in the package and it's just me, so that's not a bad deal. We'll see if it's any good. I'll probably add a little wine to the cream sauce. Haven't made filet mignon yet, so it'll be a cooking adventure. IMO someone needs to write a book for cooking decent food for single people without having a gazillion leftovers. The problem with most recipes is you have to do the math so you don't have as many leftovers. When I do Julia Child recipes, I divide them at least by 2 so I only have a couple leftover containers and not a ton.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 28, 2013)

EMH1701 said:


> I'm trying out a baked hamburger recipe from Taste of Home.
> 
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/baked-hamburgers
> 
> ...



my fire/smoke alarm detects the heat released if I leave the oven door open too long. Its hard-wired into the house so I make my son fan it with a magazine until it shuts off. -_-


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Dec 29, 2013)

Sweet Italian sausage and homemade spaghetti sauce have just been put in the crock pot on low. By dinner tonight, it should be wonderfully delicious! :eat2:


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 30, 2013)

Tomorrow night, I'm going to attempt filet mignon for New Year's. I'm planning on doing a variation of this recipe: http://www.yummly.com/recipe/Filet-Mignon-With-Gorgonzola-Sauce-Epicurious?columns=6&position=1/14

Don't have adobe peppers, but I do have some dried peppers that would work great. I made shrimp the past couple of years and want to do something that's not seafood.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 3, 2014)

More ginger snaps.. father in law is visiting tomorrow and he's a cookie hound.. ginger snaps are his favorite.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 4, 2014)

I soaked some pintos overnight, and now have them in a pot with a ham bone from Christmas Dinner with a chopped onion, gahlic, cumin, and a couple bay leaves. 

I'm not sure if I'm going to bean soup it all.. or if I'm going to refry some.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I soaked some pintos overnight, and now have them in a pot with a ham bone from Christmas Dinner with a chopped onion, gahlic, cumin, and a couple bay leaves.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm going to bean soup it all.. or if I'm going to refry some.



Mmmmmm bean soup and cornbread!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Jan 5, 2014)

I just finished making homemade egg "Mcmuffins" for the week...:eat2:


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jan 5, 2014)

I just made a delivery order from Pizza Hut.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I soaked some pintos overnight, and now have them in a pot with a ham bone from Christmas Dinner with a chopped onion, gahlic, cumin, and a couple bay leaves.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm going to bean soup it all.. or if I'm going to refry some.



I love homemade beans. Makes me want to break out my pressure cooker!


----------



## Piink (Jan 6, 2014)

Whipping up a couple of batches of fudge, and then I'll be doing another run of star-apple jelly.


----------



## EMH1701 (Jan 8, 2014)

The filet mignon turned out good. Searing is a great way to do it. I seared for two minutes on both sides before roasting, & covered the frying pan so the smoke alarm would not go off.


----------



## Jigen (Jan 11, 2014)

Coffee.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Jan 11, 2014)

Grilled cheese for my son :happy:


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 23, 2014)

I just put some homemade fudgy brownies in the oven and am cooking chicken gyoza (Japanese pot stickers) and Jasmine rice for lunch :eat1:


----------



## one2one (Jan 25, 2014)

I had a liitle bit of leftover pie crust, so I made a little chicken pot pie for lunch. I just finished baking a half batch of pecan, milk chocolate chip cookies and got a text invitation from a friend to go out to dinner. It is a _good_ Saturday!


----------



## one2one (Feb 15, 2014)

Shrimp tacos for lunch


----------



## EMH1701 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm making banana bread since I had some bananas to use up. It's a recipe using cake mix. I'm out of flour.


----------



## one2one (Mar 9, 2014)

It's a day in the kitchen for me. So far I've made pork stock and an artichoke and lemon spread to go with olive bread. I'm caramelizing onions in a bit of cranberry liquor my cousin made. They'll get mixed with farro, cooked in the pork stock with juniper and sage, and leftover baby back ribs I striped the meat off last night. I may add some apple and parsley. I'm not sure. It's an experiment, but I think it will work. I'm steaming green beans to go with it. Dinner is parchment baked salmon with a quinoa, tomato, cucumber and feta salad. If I have time, after all that (whew!), I'm making spanakopita to replace my stash in the freezer. If I'm lucky I may finally make honey and lavender ice cream, but I think that may be too optimistic.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 24, 2014)

Making Puerto Rican food. 

Pavochon - A turkey (_pavo_) seasoned in a way to emulate roasting a pig (_Lechón_)
Arroz con gandules - Rice with pigeon peas
Coquito - Spiced coconut egg nog with rum
Ensalada de aguacate - Avocado salad. It's simple today. Avocado, tomatoes, sliced mangoes, olive oil, apple cider vinegar, pepper, and a little hot sauce.


----------



## Gingembre (May 24, 2014)

Jon Blaze said:


> Making Puerto Rican food.
> 
> Pavochon - A turkey (_pavo_) seasoned in a way to emulate roasting a pig (_Lechón_)
> Arroz con gandules - Rice with pigeon peas
> ...



All of that sounds delicious! Except, perhaps, the egg nog thingy.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 24, 2014)

Strawberry shortcake with strawberries from the garden :happy:


----------



## lille (Jun 13, 2014)

Just made æbleskiver for the first time. They're a traditional Danish food and my mom used to make them every year around Christmas. I watched her make them for years but never was actually taught. So I borrowed her pan and her recipe and tried them out today because the kids I work with are having a cultural food event this evening. They came out great and when I have kids they are definitely getting a lesson on making æblerskiver.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Jun 13, 2014)

Today I made ham, beans, and potatoes in the crock pot. It turned our so yummy!


----------



## one2one (Jun 19, 2014)

Chicken salad for lunch tomorrow and coleslaw to go with fish tacos tomorrow night.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Jun 20, 2014)

Steak enchiladas for dinner


----------



## one2one (Jun 21, 2014)

I think I'm making an almond cake later.


----------



## EMH1701 (Jun 22, 2014)

I will be making oatmeal cookies this week for our dept. picnic on Friday.


----------



## luvmybhm (Jun 28, 2014)

pulled a bunch of sweet onions from the garden and a couple of tomatoes. think tomorrow i am going to make grilled cheese with sautee onion sandwiches. yum!


----------



## one2one (Jun 29, 2014)

Blueberry frozen yogurt


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 3, 2014)

turtle ice cream (vanilla ice cream with a caramel swirl and chocolate covered pecan bits)


----------



## one2one (Jul 6, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> turtle ice cream (vanilla ice cream with a caramel swirl and chocolate covered pecan bits)



Yum!

I'm making chimichurri sauce.


----------



## one2one (Jul 14, 2014)

Blueberry breakfast crisp, to go with Greek yogurt


----------



## lille (Jul 26, 2014)

Vegan split pea soup (yes it's 85 degrees and I"m making soup) and vegan chocolate pudding. So yummy.


----------



## EMH1701 (Jul 27, 2014)

I am making breaded pork chops (okay, they were technically labelled steaks) in the oven for lunch. Used Joy of Cooking for the temperature and cooking time. Not something I usually make, but lately, pork meat has been a lot less expensive than beef. I have some wild rice to eat on the side, and some veggies also.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 27, 2014)

contemplating cold Vietnamese noodles


----------



## luvmybhm (Aug 20, 2014)

i made box mix brownies. my hub loves cheesecake, so thought i would try to make a cheesecake icing. the last time i made any sort of cream cheese icing i just used 10x sugar, cream cheese, a pinch of salt and milk. 

i googled cream cheese icing to see if i could find a new type to make, but noticed most of the recipes out there still called for butter in cream cheese icing. i was always under the impression that the cream cheese acted as the fat in the icing and butter was not required. 

i found a recipe i liked that included the butter, cheese, salt, vanilla and a splash of lemon juice. turned out delish. smooth and creamy with a nice balance to the cream cheese and not super sweet 10x sugary.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 21, 2014)

luvmybhm said:


> i made box mix brownies. my hub loves cheesecake, so thought i would try to make a cheesecake icing. the last time i made any sort of cream cheese icing i just used 10x sugar, cream cheese, a pinch of salt and milk.
> 
> i googled cream cheese icing to see if i could find a new type to make, but noticed most of the recipes out there still called for butter in cream cheese icing. i was always under the impression that the cream cheese acted as the fat in the icing and butter was not required.
> 
> *i found a recipe i liked that included the butter, cheese, salt, vanilla and a splash of lemon juice. turned out delish. smooth and creamy with a nice balance to the cream cheese and not super sweet 10x sugary*.



Was this a cooked recipe? PostRecipePlsThx!


----------



## luvmybhm (Aug 28, 2014)

1 pkg. (8 oz.) Cream Cheese, softened
1/4 cup butter or margarine, softened (that is 1/2 a stick)
1 tsp. vanilla
1 tsp. lemon juice
1 lb. powdered sugar (about 4 cups), sifted

BEAT cream cheese, butter, lemon and vanilla in large bowl with mixer until well blended.

ADD sugar gradually, beating until well blended after each addition.

The recipe called for 1 pound. I put in about 3/4 of that and just added a bit until I found the consistency I liked. Also, I used salted butter. If you only have unsalted, then throw in a pinch of salt.

Good luck!


----------



## luvmybhm (Sep 20, 2014)

i made some cold tuna noodle salad for lunch tomorrow. little shell noodles, miracle whip, boiled eggs, onion, green pepper, salt, black pepper and tuna. it a nice light lunch. will have with some fruit.


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 27, 2014)

This weekend I make up my batch of rum balls for Christmas. 

The longer they sit to "mellow" the better they taste. I've found that if I make them Thanksgiving weekend, and let them sit in a tightly sealed container in the fridge until Christmas, they are about as perfect as they can get. 

I use the old Bacardi rum ball recipe, except sometimes I use spiced rum if I have it. This year I do, so I will. 

http://www.justapinch.com/recipes/dessert/cake/bacardi-rum-balls.html

And I always double it because I have a couple people who LOVE them and specifically ask for them. I make sure each of them get a box all to themselves.


----------



## one2one (Nov 29, 2014)

Baklava. trader Joe's has a Turkish honey _"produced by bees foraging nectar from primarily rock rose, citrus, wildflowers and Turkish pine"_ that I'm trying for the first time.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 29, 2014)

Considering a key lime pie.. Hmm.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 2, 2014)

Making that key lime.. no I didn't have any key limes.. I had to use the limes we get from Mexico.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 3, 2014)

Lunch was chicken lunch meat, Swiss cheese slices, and a Pepsi max.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of the pepsi max taste. But the huge amount of caffeine in Max is enough justification to have it anyway.


----------



## one2one (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm about to make stir fried pea pods, carrots, red and green pepper, baby corn, onion, broccoli and mushrooms with cumin and lime shrimp for lunches this week. I've never done the cumin and lime shrimp before, but it should be good.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 9, 2014)

We are having our holiday party on Thursday. tomorrow, I'm making Neiman Marcus Dip, individual cheese balls, fiesta bean dip and spinach/artichoke dip. I also need to wrap 20 presents and work on ornaments. I'm already stressed.


----------



## one2one (Dec 14, 2014)

Lunches for work: tri-colored quinoa dressed with olive oil, balsamic and mint with ground lamb, garlic, sauteed spinach and a Greek seasoning blend. Also, a sweet red pepper and an opal apple, both sliced, naked and raw.


----------



## lille (Dec 20, 2014)

Chocolate biscotti. I've never made them before so I hope they turn out ok.


----------



## lille (Dec 20, 2014)

They came out delicious. Now on to non human food. I made treats for my pup and the extras will go to my dad's gf's dogs and I made some treats from my cat too. Animals need Christmas presents too.


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 28, 2014)

I am planning on doing a baked sole mornay for New Year's (or meurneire, however you want to spell it). Mornay is the Americanized version of the French word. I will have to use flounder, as true sole is nigh impossible to get in Minnesota unless one wants to break the bank and pay for lots of shipping and handling.

http://cheese.food.com/recipe/sole-mornay-baked-fish-with-a-white-cheese-sauce-21999


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 28, 2014)

EMH1701 said:


> I am planning on doing a baked sole mornay for New Year's (or meurneire, however you want to spell it). Mornay is the Americanized version of the French word. I will have to use flounder, as true sole is nigh impossible to get in Minnesota unless one wants to break the bank and pay for lots of shipping and handling.
> 
> http://cheese.food.com/recipe/sole-mornay-baked-fish-with-a-white-cheese-sauce-21999



Oh.. I'm going to need this soon. Probably with flounder too.


----------



## luvmybhm (Dec 29, 2014)

i had some left over cream cheese in the fridge so i made a pineapple cream kinda pie. it was really easy and turned out delish.

cream together:
5oz of cream cheese
1/2 cup confectioners (10x) sugar. 

mix in:
1 regular sized cool whip. 
1 can of crushed pineapple that has been drained.

throw it in either a baked pre-fab pie crust (which i used) or a graham cracker crust. 

light, fluffy and sweet...was a nice alternative to cheesecake.


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 30, 2014)

I am making chicken liver pate' tonight. Recipe of my own invention, but inspired by some research.

1 container chicken livers
1 tsp. minced garlic
One apple, chopped
Little bit of white wine
Pinch each of rosemary, sage, and orange peel
1 tsp. chicken schwarma seasoning (or just chicken seasoning)
A few juniper berries
Pinch of white pepper
Pinch of sea salt
Couple tbsp. of creme fraiche

Saute' all in frying pan until chicken livers are fully cooked. Then add to a food processor and pulse until blended. Serve with crackers.

I am debating the New Year's menu but do have my flounder, cheese, and butter. I got a waffle maker for Christmas and might just make waffles and bacon. For sure, I will at least have that on New Year's Day. I hope it doesn't smoke. :/ It's non-stick.


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 23, 2015)

A recipe I improvised based on the marinated slaw at Zoe's Kitchen. 

1 bag of coleslaw mix (finely shredded cabbage and carrot) or 8 cups shredded cabbage. 

1 large English cucumber, sliced into long shreds, including peel but not seeds. 

1 cup crumbled feta cheese.

3 green onions/scallions, sliced thin, both green and white parts. 

Greek vinaigrette dressing of your choosing to taste, I use about a half cup.

Toss it all together and let it marinate for at least an hour before serving. Good for a side, and with the feta, it can be a light vegetarian lunch entree. Maybe with a toasted pita and some hummus? Yum!


----------



## Oona (Feb 23, 2015)

Just made hashbrowns, "chicken" tenders, & toast for the hubs and me. I love his days off ^_^


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 24, 2015)

Tracyarts said:


> A recipe I improvised based on the marinated slaw at Zoe's Kitchen.
> 
> 1 bag of coleslaw mix (finely shredded cabbage and carrot) or 8 cups shredded cabbage.
> 
> ...



Wow... this sounds like a keeper... I'm doing it!


----------



## lille (May 13, 2015)

Brown Sugar Cookies because I realized I need to bring something to lunch tomorrow, said I'd bake, then realized I had no white sugar.


----------



## BigCutieLily (May 22, 2015)

Yumm these post are making me hungry 
Im getting ready to make some coffee with heavy cream and sugar.


----------



## BigCutieLily (May 27, 2015)

Ham and turkey sandwich with lots of spinach and cheddar sun chips on the side.


----------



## lille (Jun 5, 2015)

Made white chocolate macadamia nut cookies for my boyfriend.


----------



## MsBrightside (Jun 10, 2015)

BigCutieLily said:


> Yumm these post are making me hungry


 
Definitely!

I made cobbler with blackberries from my backyard. The blackberry part was wonderful, but I was a little disappointed in the cobbler dough. The taste/texture turned out to be rather biscuit-like. If anyone has a better recipe, I'd love to hear it!


----------



## Jigen (Jun 10, 2015)

Sandwiches. Prosciutto crudo and cheese.


----------



## one2one (Jun 12, 2015)

Blackberry breakfast crisp


----------



## Deacone (Jun 19, 2015)

I made Leek and Sweet Potato soup with chunky ham bits


----------



## luvmybhm (Jun 22, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Definitely!
> 
> I made cobbler with blackberries from my backyard. The blackberry part was wonderful, but I was a little disappointed in the cobbler dough. The taste/texture turned out to be rather biscuit-like. If anyone has a better recipe, I'd love to hear it!




first, this looks delish. i looked in my old betty crocker cookbook and they seem to use a biscuit type topping as well. i have had cobbler here in charlotte but that was not the type of topping i remember. i checked my southern living cookbook. it says to use the recipe for double pie crust. this seems to be more of what i remember also. you may want to try one of the cooking sites for southern style cobbler and work from there.


----------



## luvmybhm (Jun 22, 2015)

one2one said:


> Blackberry breakfast crisp



i have had apple crisp as a dessert, but never a fruited breakfast crisp...what is the difference? it is more oatmeal in the topping? less sugar?

please let me know. i am always looking for interesting breakfast stuff.


----------



## MsBrightside (Jun 23, 2015)

luvmybhm said:


> first, this looks delish. i looked in my old betty crocker cookbook and they seem to use a biscuit type topping as well. i have had cobbler here in charlotte but that was not the type of topping i remember. i checked my southern living cookbook. it says to use the recipe for double pie crust. this seems to be more of what i remember also. you may want to try one of the cooking sites for southern style cobbler and work from there.


 
Thanks for the tip about the pie crust--that sounds a lot more like what I had in mind.


----------



## one2one (Jun 23, 2015)

luvmybhm said:


> i have had apple crisp as a dessert, but never a fruited breakfast crisp...what is the difference? it is more oatmeal in the topping? less sugar?
> 
> please let me know. i am always looking for interesting breakfast stuff.



Yes, exactly that. Plus nuts. You might try looking at the Smitten Kitchen's recipe for breakfast apricot crisp as a baseline. I'd give you a link to it, but I'm using my phone. I've varied it lots of ways and never measure anything. I always use berries, and it's great with Greek yogurt.


----------



## one2one (Jul 5, 2015)

Today's culinary creations were salmon, potato salad, green beans and bean and bacon soup with kale.


----------



## jcas50 (Jul 5, 2015)

Today being the end of July Fourth weekend, and home with my wife, I took advantage of a sale at the Big Y supermarket and bought 1.6 lb lobsters at $5.99/lb! Boiled those babies up in salted water, served em with garlic bread, and sauteed squash, tomatoes and onions with peppers and garlic. Had some fresh lemonade with it. And frozen coconut bars with chocolate. In New England, lobster on July 4 is a tradition for many. I just love lobster any time.


----------



## luvmybhm (Jul 31, 2015)

have a ton of peaches off the tree in the yard. made my first peach pie today. they were messy to peel, but it smells delish. i made it to take to my in laws tomorrow, so hopefully it will taste as good as it smells. the stuff that oozed out the one corner of the crust where it was not crimped well tastes like peach caramel with cinnamon undertone. this should be good!


----------



## luvmybhm (Aug 4, 2015)

made a peach crisp with the peaches from our tree. super intense peach flavor. was delish!

View attachment 120973


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 12, 2015)

Dried cinnamon apple chips. 

I took 4 medium sized Gala apples, cored them, and sliced them peel and all, into thin curly ribbons using the flat blade of my veggie spiral-izer. I cut as much as I could into C shaped rounds, but kept the little pieces and soaked all of the pieces in pineapple juice for a few minutes. Then I patted them dry, sprinkled cinnamon on top, rubbed it in with my fingertips and arranged them on the dehydrator trays. Put the dehydrator stack together, set the temperature to 135, and turned it on. Come morning I should have a bunch of yummy cinnamon flavored dried apple chips. 

The pineapple juice was a tip I found on Youtube. Usually I'd dip the slices in diluted lemon juice so the acid could prevent browning. But apparently the pineapple has enough acid to do the job, and also gives a little bit of extra sweetness and flavor. We'll see how they turn out.


----------



## one2one (Aug 31, 2015)

Shrimp with scallions to go with leftover rice. A zucchini and corn salad, hummus and tabouli.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 31, 2015)

Gnocchi and marinara with some sausage. Fresh basil for the marinara which I kind of um stole from someone's yard as I walked past it. Not my fault if you grow your herbs by the fence.


----------



## BigCutie Ellie (Sep 4, 2015)

Making mac and cheese from scratch tonight! I can't wait for the yummy deliciousness that is going to be in my belly! What is your favorite mac and cheese recipe?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 5, 2015)

Home made fluffy and crispy belgian waffles with homemade mango jam / strawberry jam - plus fresh whipcream. Bacon...And devilled eggs


----------



## one2one (Sep 5, 2015)

Pita chips, potato salad and watermelon and campari granita.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Sep 6, 2015)

Kale chips!

I had some kale that was going to go bad if I didn't use it up, so I tried my hand at making kale chips. I love to buy them but they are expensive!

It was very simple, just tossed kale lightly with EVOO and salt, baked at 350 for about 15 minutes.


----------



## luvmybhm (Sep 6, 2015)

TearInYourHand said:


> Kale chips!
> 
> I had some kale that was going to go bad if I didn't use it up, so I tried my hand at making kale chips. I love to buy them but they are expensive!
> 
> It was very simple, just tossed kale lightly with EVOO and salt, baked at 350 for about 15 minutes.



my older daughter made kale chips. they are tricky things. so fine and thin. they went from crispy done to burnt in a jiffy. her first batch was burned to a crisp, but then she got the timing down and they turned out better. with some salt on them, delish.


----------



## luvmybhm (Sep 6, 2015)

Tracyarts said:


> Dried cinnamon apple chips.
> 
> I took 4 medium sized Gala apples, cored them, and sliced them peel and all, into thin curly ribbons using the flat blade of my veggie spiral-izer. I cut as much as I could into C shaped rounds, but kept the little pieces and soaked all of the pieces in pineapple juice for a few minutes. Then I patted them dry, sprinkled cinnamon on top, rubbed it in with my fingertips and arranged them on the dehydrator trays. Put the dehydrator stack together, set the temperature to 135, and turned it on. Come morning I should have a bunch of yummy cinnamon flavored dried apple chips.
> 
> The pineapple juice was a tip I found on Youtube. Usually I'd dip the slices in diluted lemon juice so the acid could prevent browning. But apparently the pineapple has enough acid to do the job, and also gives a little bit of extra sweetness and flavor. We'll see how they turn out.



how did these turn out? think it would work if i just left them on 135 in the oven during the day?


----------



## one2one (Sep 7, 2015)

Chorizo and corn chowder, baby back ribs with chimichurry, and steamed carrots. I'm pretty sure I'm not going to have to cook again until the end of the week.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 8, 2015)

Portabello and shitake mushroom bisque. :eat2:


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 12, 2015)

I've never tried kale chips, but I want to now after reading the above descriptions. 

one2one and Xyantha: That all sounds delicious!

I made chicken drumsticks, marinated in red wine, soy sauce, sugar, and ginger and roasted until they end up with a coating of dark, sweet, sticky goodness.


----------



## one2one (Oct 18, 2015)

Today I made pot roast hash with new potatoes, peppers and onions and a fried egg. Then borscht. Then saffron rice with carrots, peppers and onions, chorizo, shrimp and cilantro.Some of it will just go straight into the freezer to make my life easier those weeks I'm too busy to cook.


----------



## forp1940 (Oct 28, 2015)

I made some homemade soft pretzels. Pretty awesome. Had to make 3 for the boyfriend with no salt. Still pretty good


----------



## Deacone (Oct 29, 2015)

I made curried broccoli, potato and mushroom soup. with a bit of ginger. it's so gooddddddd

I love my soup maker :>


----------



## one2one (Nov 1, 2015)

Guacamole. Yum.


----------



## Deacone (Nov 2, 2015)

Curried pumpkin, red onion and sweet potato soup.







Nom.


----------



## luvmybhm (Nov 10, 2015)

well, tomorrow i am going to try making pumpkin pie cheesecake. hub loves cheesecake and i figured pumpkin is a seasonal flavor we might like. i will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## luvmybhm (Dec 4, 2015)

i was trying to use up some stuff we had around. i made hub pasta in homemade spinach/mushroom/parm cream sauce. spinach was stuff that popped up in my garden after the last few days of rain. had half a jar of mushrooms left in the fridge. just used about a 1/3 of a container of the grated shaker cheese we had in the fridge. turned out pretty yummy. had it with baked chicken and corn on the cob.

View attachment pasta.jpg


----------



## luvmybhm (Jan 4, 2016)

my aunt sent me a recipe for Cincinnati style chili. apparently there is cinnamon in it. i am not sure how it will be, but gonna try it.


----------



## one2one (Jan 9, 2016)

So, I was super excited to have yesterday off and a three day weekend. Yay! And a little surprised to be so exhausted by about one o'clock in the afternoon that I just had to lay down for a quick nap. Eight hours later I woke up. With a cold. Which explains why I was so tired, and also why I'm up in the middle of the night cooking.

So far I've made salmon, green beans, and cauliflower chowder with pancetta, marjoram and a little montamore cheese. Technically, I think it might not be chowder anymore, since I added the cheese.


----------



## one2one (Jan 27, 2016)

Hot chocolate with Amaretto.


----------



## luvmybhm (Jan 27, 2016)

i have no idea.  i have boneless skinless chicken out and have to find something to make. have you ever just been sick of everything?


----------



## Tad (Jan 27, 2016)

luvmybhm said:


> i have no idea.  i have boneless skinless chicken out and have to find something to make. have you ever just been sick of everything?



Just brainstorming for you  I dont know what else you have at hand, what you normally make (so are bored of), and what you all like.

-	Chicken tacos (if you have either hard or soft taco shells, and other ingredients)
-	Shred/chop the chicken once cooked and make chicken based dirty rice
-	Cut it into strips, make a honey/mustard/(white wine or water) sauce to coat them in, then bake
-	Cut into strips, coat in yoghurt with a bit of mustard mixed in, then coat in crushed corn-flakes, bake
-	Make up a mild curry sauce and cook it in that, then serve over rice
-	Cut it into thin strips, fry it up, then put strips into grilled cheese sandwiches
-	Chicken nachos
-	Bake them, cut them into halves the hard way (getting two thinner halves), then make fun chicken burgers by putting cheese in the middle and bun on the outside
-	Stir fry up with some broccoli  simple but always delicious!
-	Go right to putting it into a soup
-	Chicken chili

I hope I helped spark your imagination in some way.


----------



## luvmybhm (Jan 27, 2016)

Tad said:


> Just brainstorming for you  I dont know what else you have at hand, what you normally make (so are bored of), and what you all like.
> 
> - Chicken tacos (if you have either hard or soft taco shells, and other ingredients)
> - Shred/chop the chicken once cooked and make chicken based dirty rice
> ...



we ended up having tacos tonight, so have to use the chicken tomorrow. your ideas were wonderful! thanks! i am going to try the dirty rice thing. will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## MsBrightside (Jan 30, 2016)

luvmybhm said:


> my aunt sent me a recipe for Cincinnati style chili. apparently there is cinnamon in it. i am not sure how it will be, but gonna try it.



I'm curious how this turned out--I've never put cinnamon in chili before. 

I made banana cake with cream cheese frosting and walnuts; all from scratch. It's a simple recipe, but very tasty.


----------



## jcas50 (Jan 31, 2016)

luvmybhm said:


> my aunt sent me a recipe for Cincinnati style chili. apparently there is cinnamon in it. i am not sure how it will be, but gonna try it.


 
I've been making Cincinnati Chili for thirty years. It has a blizzard of spices; allspice, cardamom, cloves, cinnamon, nutmeg, cumin, turmeric, a bay leaf, mace, marjoram, coriander, honey, paprika, ground black pepper, ketchup, garlic, unsweetened chocolate, chili powder, salt, onions, red wine vinegar and water. The beef should be as finely ground as you can get it. You can add tomato juice if it is too dry. Bottom layer - the thickest spaghetti you can find. then the chili, then raw chopped onions, then red kidney beans, then heap on a huge crown of finely grated cheddar cheese. enjoy.


----------



## luvmybhm (Jan 31, 2016)

the chili was bold. the recipe i had used some of the spices jcas50 mentions. i left the bay leaf out. i don't like the flavor. my recipe also used baking cocoa instead of unsweetened chocolate. it has Worcestershire sauce in it as well. i made the chili with the beans in it and only topped with the chopped onions and cheese. it was interesting to try. hub liked it so may do it again some day.

tad, on the chicken night i did try a chicken dirty rice thing. i bought one of those spice mixtures. it was a little spicy for me, but hub loved it. thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## luvmybhm (Feb 1, 2016)

today i made banana bread. we had some tonight for dessert after dinner. big ol' slab of butter on it. so good!


----------



## MsBrightside (Feb 3, 2016)

luvmybhm said:


> the chili was bold. the recipe i had used some of the spices jcas50 mentions. i left the bay leaf out. i don't like the flavor. my recipe also used baking cocoa instead of unsweetened chocolate. it has Worcestershire sauce in it as well. i made the chili with the beans in it and only topped with the chopped onions and cheese. it was interesting to try. hub liked it so may do it again some day.


Sounds intriguing, but I'm too lazy to measure out that many spices! I agree with you about the bay leaf.

Someone asked me for the banana cake recipe, so here it is.  The texture is really more of a cross between cake and banana bread, so this recipe may not satisy a true cake afficionado. The cream cheese frosting is really good, though!

Banana "Cake"
1/2 c. butter, softened
1 and 1/2 c. sugar
2 eggs
1 c. sour cream
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 c. all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 c. (about 2 large/3 small) mashed ripe bananas
1/2 c. walnuts (optional)

Cream Cheese Frosting
8 oz. cream cheese
1/4 c. butter
1 and 1/2 c. confectioner's sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla
(this amount of frosting is enough to cover one 9" x 13" cake)

Preheat oven to 350 degrees Fahrenheit and grease your baking pan (I floured it as well, but that's probably overkill). Cream the butter and the sugar, beat in the eggs one at a time, then stir in the sour cream and vanilla. Combine the dry ingredients, then stir into the wet batter. Mix in the mashed banana (when I make banana bread, I always add the bananas to the wet mixture, but this way works, too), spread it into the pan, and bake 20-25 min (10" x 15" jellyroll pan) or 30 min (9" x 13" pan), or until a toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean. Cool completely before frosting, then sprinkle on 1/2 c. walnuts if desired.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 5, 2016)

luvmybhm said:


> today i made banana bread. we had some tonight for dessert after dinner. big ol' slab of butter on it. so good!



This sounds really good- how do you make it?


----------



## dwesterny (Mar 5, 2016)

Chicken with peri peri sauce (spicy!), collards and hand cut fries.


----------



## Fleur (Dec 12, 2016)

Strudel!!:eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 13, 2016)

Shrimp prepared in a wonderful tomato sauce. I generally use Hunts (no salt added)- prefer to add my own spices: oregano, crushed garlic and fresh basil.
And 
Cheesy grits


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 18, 2017)

6 trays of beef jerky going in the dehydrator. The fan is really spreading the delicious smell around the house. It's like a meat aromatherapy diffuser!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Oct 16, 2017)

Fall themed apple pie:eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 16, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Fall themed apple pie:eat2:




This is too dang cute


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Oct 17, 2017)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This is too dang cute


 It must have been pretty good too lol! About 15 minutes after I uncovered it, it was just an empty pie plate I should have taken an "after pic" of it.


----------



## plushkitty (Oct 17, 2017)

I made pumpkin spice chocolate chip cookies yesterday, they were delicious! Sounds a little weird, I know, but the combination really does taste good.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Oct 18, 2017)

plushkitty said:


> I made pumpkin spice chocolate chip cookies yesterday, they were delicious! Sounds a little weird, I know, but the combination really does taste good.


 I love pumpkin spice and chocolate chips, but never had them together. It does sound interestinng


----------



## BurgerMePlease (Oct 18, 2017)

Made grilled bologna sandwiches last night. (Thick cut bologna, grilled onions, cheese, mayo, mustard) Yum!! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1508335134860.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Oct 18, 2017)

BurgerMePlease said:


> Made grilled bologna sandwiches last night. (Thick cut bologna, grilled onions, cheese, mayo, mustard) Yum!!


 
That looks delish:eat2:


----------



## plushkitty (Oct 18, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I love pumpkin spice and chocolate chips, but never had them together. It does sound interestinng



If you want to give it a try, here's the recipe: https://sallysbakingaddiction.com/2013/09/04/pumpkin-chocolate-chip-cookies/ Very soft and yummy without being cakey!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Oct 19, 2017)

plushkitty said:


> If you want to give it a try, here's the recipe: https://sallysbakingaddiction.com/2013/09/04/pumpkin-chocolate-chip-cookies/ Very soft and yummy without being cakey!


 Thanks girl! I'll let ya know how it turns out


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 19, 2017)

Cajun seasoned bean and vegetable soup with ham, in the slow cooker. 

13 bean dried bean blend, stock from ham bullion cubes, chopped up turkey ham, celery, onions, green bell peppers, garlic, riced cauliflower, canned diced tomatoes, and lots of low salt Cajun seasoning (because the ham, tomatoes, and bullion cubes are plenty salty). 

I may or may not make cornbread muffins for my husband to go with his. Only if he asks for them. 

For dessert, I have a few of those fancy little "oui" yogurts in the glass jars, and I'll probably have the lemon one.


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 19, 2017)

Goulash with garlic bread


----------

